# Sparks flew out of an outlet



## Synalon (Dec 23, 2010)

My family and I were watching a film when halfway through blue sparks flew a full 20cm or so out of I _think_ a socket (it was dark). This turned off the TV, amp, satellite box and digital clock plugged in at the time and reset a few other things, including a phone and modem. There are many electrical devices plugged in a number of extensions and sockets nearby, including a desktop computer which was off, and now does not turn on. This is strange given that it was the only device that was off at the time, and all the other devices seem to be working correctly after resetting themselves or being turned on again, even though they were on at the time. The monitor and speakers are fine and were also off. The lights in the house did not dim or turn off and other electrical devices in other areas of the house were not affected. Apparently, there was a smell like a cap gun or burned matches. We live in Britain. What on Earth could have caused this, and what is wrong with our computer? Thank you for your help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

could have overloaded the outlet/breaker or the plug was loose.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Short in the outlet or lose wire. Need to have it checked .


----------



## Synalon (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I will get it checked.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you turn the power off at the switch box, you can safely ease forward the front of the socket where you can give the wiring/connections a cursory inspection.

Not sure what you had plugged into one socket or how - I use the power extension blocks when I need to share one socket but they are only usually lightly loaded devices and never exceed the rated amperage of the cable or block.

As it's a desktop, the power lead may be similar to that of an electric kettle which you could substitute with the relevant size fuse fitted just to test.

If you open the pc casing and there's a similar cap gun smell, then you could have more serious problems - but I think there should be a line/circuit fuse that protects the PSU and in over which you could also check.


----------

